# Anyone built TM3 on 10.2?



## michaelsanford (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm referring, of course, to TinyMUSH 3.
www.godlike.com/tm3/

It's a MUSH (Multi User Shared Hallucination, like a MUD but useful ) server for UNIX that I'd like to install on my 10.2.4 machine to try out some collaborative programming.

Here's some more detailed info in case you have any experience porting apps, which I do not. I have only minimal experience building apps, and at that only on RedHat.

(Sorry for making this post so long by the way... )

*config.h*

```
/* config.h - Configuration of compile-time options, limits, db format, etc. */
/* $Id: config.h,v 1.21.2.5 2000/10/16 08:05:10 lwl Exp $ */

#ifndef CONFIG_H
#define CONFIG_H

#include "copyright.h"

/* Do not change anything unless you are certain you know what it does.
 * General user-definable compile-time options can be found in the
 * Makefile.
 */

#define CONF_FILE "netmush.conf"	/* Default config file */
#define LOG_FILE "netmush.log"		/* Default log file */
				 
#define PLAYER_NAME_LIMIT	22	/* Max length for player names */
#define NUM_ENV_VARS		10	/* Number of env vars (%0 et al) */
#define MAX_ARG			100	/* max # args from command processor */
#define MAX_GLOBAL_REGS		10	/* r() registers */

#define MARK_FLAG_SEP		'_'	/* sep. of dbref from marker flags */

#define HASH_FACTOR		2	/* How much hashing you want. */

#define OUTPUT_BLOCK_SIZE	16384

#define DOING_LEN		41	/* length of the DOING field in WHO */

#define PUEBLO_SUPPORT_MSG "This world is Pueblo 1.0 enhanced\r\n\r\n"

/* ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
 * Database R/W flags.
 */

#define MANDFLAGS       (V_LINK|V_PARENT|V_XFLAGS|V_ZONE|V_POWERS|V_3FLAGS|V_QUOTED|V_TQUOTAS)

#define OFLAGS1		(V_GDBM|V_ATRKEY)	/* GDBM has these */

#define OFLAGS2		(V_ATRNAME|V_ATRMONEY)

#define OUTPUT_VERSION	1			/* Version 1 */
#ifdef MEMORY_BASED
#define OUTPUT_FLAGS	(MANDFLAGS)
#else
#define OUTPUT_FLAGS	(MANDFLAGS|OFLAGS1|OFLAGS2)
						/* format for dumps */
#endif /* MEMORY_BASED */

#define UNLOAD_VERSION	1			/* verison for export */
#define UNLOAD_OUTFLAGS	(MANDFLAGS)		/* format for export */

/* magic lock cookies */
#define NOT_TOKEN	'!'
#define AND_TOKEN	'&'
#define OR_TOKEN	'|'
#define LOOKUP_TOKEN	'*'
#define NUMBER_TOKEN	'#'
#define INDIR_TOKEN	'@'		/* One of these two should go. */
#define CARRY_TOKEN	'+'		/* One of these two should go. */
#define IS_TOKEN	'='
#define OWNER_TOKEN	'$'

/* matching attribute tokens */
#define AMATCH_CMD	'$'
#define AMATCH_LISTEN	'^'

/* delimiters for various things */
#define EXIT_DELIMITER	';'
#define ARG_DELIMITER	'='

/* These chars get replaced by the current item from a list in commands and
 * functions that do iterative replacement, such as @apply_marked, dolist,
 * the eval= operator for @search, and iter().
 */

#define BOUND_VAR	"##"
#define LISTPLACE_VAR	"#@"

/* This token is similar, marking the first argument in a switch. */

#define SWITCH_VAR	"#$"

/* This token is used to denote a null output delimiter. */

#define NULL_DELIM_VAR	"@@"

/* This is used to indent output from pretty-printing. */

#define INDENT_STR	"  "

/* amount of object endowment, based on cost */
#define OBJECT_ENDOWMENT(cost) (((cost)/mudconf.sacfactor) +mudconf.sacadjust)

/* !!! added for recycling, return value of object */
#define OBJECT_DEPOSIT(pennies) \
    (((pennies)-mudconf.sacadjust)*mudconf.sacfactor)

#define StringCopy strcpy
#define StringCopyTrunc strncpy

#define DEV_NULL "/dev/null"
#define READ read
#define WRITE write

#ifdef TEST_MALLOC
extern int malloc_count;
#define XMALLOC(x,y) (fprintf(stderr,"Malloc: %s\n", (y)), malloc_count++, \
                    (char *)malloc((x)))
#define XFREE(x,y) (fprintf(stderr, "Free: %s\n", (y)), \
                    ((x) ? malloc_count--, free((void *)(x)), (x)=NULL : (x)))
#else
#define XMALLOC(x,y) (malloc(x))
#define XFREE(x,y) (free((void *)(x)), (x) = NULL)
#endif  /* TEST_MALLOC */

#endif	/* CONFIG_H */
```

*Makefile.in*

```
# Makefile for TinyMUSH 3.0
#
# ===================== CONFIGURATION SECTION ====================
#
# Select the correct C compiler.  Whatever you choose, it must be able
# to grok ANSI C (function prototypes)
#
#-----CC or GCC (must be able to grok function prototypes)
#
DEFS =
#
#-----GCC if the libraries were built for a pcc-derived cc compiler
#     (most systems)
#
#DEFS = -fpcc-struct-return -Wall -Wno-char-subscripts
#
#-----GCC with GCC-compatible libraries if you want verbose error messages
#
#DEFS = -Wall -Wno-char-subscripts
#
#-----GCC, GCC-compatible libs, very verbose (often useless) warning messages
#
#DEFS = -Wall -W -Wno-char-subscripts -Winline
#
#-----CC on a NeXT system, really weird derivative of GCC
#
#DEFS = -DNEXT -DNEED_STRDUP
#
#-----HP-UX C compiler
#
#DEFS = -w +Obb800 -Aa -D_INCLUDE_POSIX_SOURCE -D_INCLUDE_HPUX_SOURCE -D_INCLUDE_XOPEN_SOURCE
#
#-----MIPS C compiler (also DEC 3xxx, Prime EXL7xxx)
#
#DEFS = -signed

# After we finish beta testing, we'll take away the debugging -g flag.
# If you don't use GCC, don't use -g. Add -pg for profiling (gprof netmush
# gmon.out)
#OPTIM = -O
#OPTIM = -g -pg -O
OPTIM = -g -O

# Libraries.  Use the second line if you want to use the resolver to get
# hostnames and your libc doesn't use it already.  If you use it, you'd
# better have your nameserver working or things may hang for a while when
# people try to login from distant sites.  Use the third line if you're running
# on a SysV-ish system and BSD support isn't built in to the standard libc.
#
MORELIBS	= -lm
#MORELIBS	= -lm -lnsl -lsocket -L/usr/ucblib -lucb	# Mips
#MORELIBS	= -lm -L/usr/ucblib -lucb			# old Solaris

# ----- TinyMUSH can read and write directly from external databases.
#        If you wish to use this functionality, comment out all definition
#        sets other than the one you wish to use.
#
# No external database.
SQL_INC =
SQL_LIB =
SQL_OBJ = db_empty.o
#
# mSQL database. You must have mSQL already installed. You will need
# to change the pathname, if your mSQL installation is not in the
# normal default location of /usr/local/Hughes
#SQL_INC = -I/usr/local/Hughes/include
#SQL_LIB = -L/usr/local/Hughes/lib -lmsql
#SQL_OBJ = db_msql.o
#
# mySQL database. You must have mySQL already installed. You will need
# to change the pathnames below, if your mySQL installation is not in the
# normal default location of /usr/local
#SQL_INC = -I/usr/local/include/mysql
#SQL_LIB = -L/usr/local/lib/mysql -lmysqlclient
#SQL_OBJ = db_mysql.o

# This set of definitions is for disk-based caching. If you wish to be
# memory based, comment the first set and uncomment the second set. Being
# disk-based usually uses less memory, but more disk-space. Being memory
# entails using more memory, less disk-space, and some gain in performance.
BASED =
UDB_S = udb_ocache.c udb_ochunk.c udb_obj.c udb_misc.c
UDB_O = udb_ocache.o udb_ochunk.o udb_obj.o udb_misc.o
UDB_INC	= udb.h udb_defs.h

#BASED = -DMEMORY_BASED
#UDB_S =
#UDB_O =
#UDB_INC = 

# Uncomment these definitions to use radix tree string compression. This
# will result in less memory usage in both memory and disk based schemes, 
# and reduced disk space as well when disk based. You MUST carefully read 
# README.COMPRESSION and follow the instructions exactly before you define 
# these, or you may cause damage to your database.
# NOTE: You should have a fairly large database before you begin to use
#       radix compression. 
#COMPRESS_DEFS = -DRADIX_COMPRESSION 
#COMPRESS_LIB = -L./radixlib -lcompress

# Miscellaneous options. Add/subtract the definitions if you want to
# add or subtract a feature.
#   -DPUEBLO_SUPPORT	Defining this allows support of the Pueblo client.
#			It is a recommended parameter.
#   -DUSE_COMSYS	Defining this allows the built-in chat channels
#			system to be utilized. It is a recommended parameter.
#			(You can always turn it off at runtime by putting
#			'have_comsys no' in your conf file.)
#   -DUSE_MAIL		Defining this allows the built-in @mail system
#			to be utilized. It is a recommended parameter.
#			(You can always turn it off at runtime by putting
#			'have_mailer no' in your conf file.)
#   -DFLOATING_POINTS	Defining this allows calculations to be performed
#			using floating-point numbers as well as integers.
#			You should always have this enabled, unless you
#			are running on an ancient system that does not
#			have a CPU with a floating-point coprocessor.
#   -DNO_LAG_CHECK	Defining this turns off warnings that a certain
#			command has exceeded a certain amount of wall-clock
#			time to execute. You should not define this unless
#			you have severe problems with computational 
#			resources on your host machine.
#   -DNO_TIMECHECKING	Defining this turns off the tracking of the amount
#			of wall-clock time that individual objects are using.
#			You should not define this unless you have severe
#			problems with computational resources on your host
#			machine. (If -DNO_LAG_CHECK is defined, this is
#			assumed to be off.)
#   -DTRACK_USER_TIME	When defined, timechecking (the results of @timecheck)
#			tracks system user time (from the getrusage() system
#			call) rather than the wall clock time. This is more
#			accurate but also more computationally expensive.
#			Define this if the accuracy matters to you.
#   -DTEST_MALLOC	Defining this results in malloc() keeping track of
#			the number of blocks allocated. It can be useful
#			for tracking down memory leaks. You SHOULD NOT
#			compile with this unless you are doing some
#			heavy-duty source code debugging and no other
#			tools are available to you.
#
MISC_DEFS = -DPUEBLO_SUPPORT -DUSE_COMSYS -DUSE_MAIL -DFLOATING_POINTS

# You might want to change the size of the user-named attribute hash table.
#
# Look at '@list hash' on your game from time to time, and the line for
# 'Vattr Names'; you are interested in the 'Entries' column, which is the
# number of user-named attributes in your database. You want a hash table
# that is larger than this; there is, however, a memory trade-off. The
# hash table size must be a power of two; below is a table listing sizes
# and memory used.
#
# Vattr Size	Memory in K		Vattr Size	Memory in K
# 512           8                       8192            128 
# 1024          16                      16384           256 
# 2048          32                      32768           512 
# 4096          64                      65536           1024 
#
# Values under the default of 16384 are not recommended unless your
# database is under 5,000 objects and memory overhead is of very great
# concern.
#
#VSIZE_F = -DVATTR_HASH_SIZE=16384

# If we want to use the port concentrator, comment out the first set and
# uncomment the second set of definitions. There is no need to use the
# concentrator unless you run into problems with too many players being
# online at once.
CONC_S =
CONC_O =
CONC_DEFS =

#CONC_S = newconc.c
#CONC_S = newconc.o
#CONC_DEFS = -DCONCENTRATE

# Malloc options.
# If your system malloc library is broken for some reason, uncomment the
# first set of options.
# If you wish to use malloc debugging, uncomment the second set of options.
# You should not use malloc debugging unless you are looking for memory
# leaks or corruption, as it drastically impacts server performance.
# If you are trying to hunt down memory issues, though, and you have
# access to Purify (a commercial package), it is recommended that you
# use that instead (make netmush-pure).

#MALLOC_S = malloc.c
#MALLOC_O = malloc.o
#MALLOC_DEFS =

#MALLOC_S = malloc.c mcheck.c mstats.c mtrace.c
#MALLOC_O = malloc.o mcheck.o mstats.o mtrace.o
#MALLOC_DEFS = -DMCHECK -DMTRACE_FILE=\"mtrace.out\"

# Select the networking support you have.  Currently only BSD networking
# is supported.
#
# ----- BSD networking
NET_S	= bsd.c
NET_O	= bsd.o

# ================== END OF CONFIGURATION SECTION =================

# General parameters.
SHELL=/bin/sh
srcdir = @srcdir@
VPATH = @srcdir@
BIN = ../game/bin
CC = @CC@
# CPP = @CPP@	# This is broken in autoconf.  Sigh.
CPP = $(CC) -E
LIBS = @LIBS@
LIBOBJS = @LIBOBJS@

# Standalone cache code.
SA_UDB_S = sa-udb_ocache.c sa-udb_ochunk.c sa-udb_obj.c sa-udb_misc.c
SA_UDB_O = sa-udb_ocache.o sa-udb_ochunk.o sa-udb_obj.o sa-udb_misc.o
SA_UDB_INC = udb.h udb_defs.h

# Source common to netmush and standalone code
COM_SRC	=
COM_OBJ	=

# Everything needed to use the database in standalone mode.
SA_SRC	= sa-db.c sa-db_rw.c sa-boolexp.c sa-unparse.c \
	  sa-pred.c sa-stringu.c sa-conf.c sa-log.c sa-object.c \
	  sa-vattr.c sa-htab.c sa-player_c.c sa-flags.c \
	  sa-udb_ocache.c sa-udb_ochunk.c sa-udb_obj.c sa-udb_misc.c
SA_OBJ	= sa-db.o sa-db_rw.o sa-boolexp.o sa-unparse.o \
	  sa-pred.o sa-stringu.o sa-conf.o sa-log.o sa-object.o \
	  sa-vattr.o sa-htab.o sa-player_c.o sa-flags.o

# Distribution source files
D_SRC	= create.c game.c help.c look.c match.c move.c player.c predicates.c \
	  rob.c set.c speech.c wiz.c walkdb.c timer.c boolexp.c log.c cque.c \
	  unparse.c eval.c command.c wild.c netcommon.c functions.c vattr.c \
	  db.c db_rw.c stringutil.c object.c conf.c flags.c htab.c \
	  compat.c file_c.c player_c.c bsd.c alloc.c comsys.c mail.c \
          mguests.c powers.c newconc.c funceval.c regexp.c quota.c \
	  db_empty.c db_msql.c db_mysql.c
D_OBJ	= create.o game.o help.o look.o match.o move.o player.o predicates.o \
	  rob.o set.o speech.o wiz.o walkdb.o timer.o boolexp.o log.o cque.o \
	  unparse.o eval.o command.o wild.o netcommon.o functions.o vattr.o \
	  db.o db_rw.o stringutil.o object.o conf.o flags.o htab.o \
          compat.o file_c.o player_c.o bsd.o alloc.o comsys.o mail.o \
          mguests.o powers.o newconc.o funceval.o regexp.o quota.o
D_INC	= copyright.h flags.h help.h htab.h interface.h match.h functions.h \
	  command.h config.h db.h externs.h mudconf.h misc.h \
	  vattr.h file_c.h alloc.h attrs.h mguests.h powers.h slave.h \
	  regexp.h bitstring.h db_sql.h

# Purify stuff.
PUREDIR = /local/src/purify-4.0.1-sunos4
PURIFYDIR = /local/rational/purify-4.2-sunos4
PURECOVDIR = /local/rational/purecov-4.2-sunos4
QUANTDIR = /local/rational/quantify-4.2-sunos4

# Auxiliary source files: only used by offline utilities.
AUX_SRC	= dbconvert.c mkindx.c unsplit.c
LIB_SRC = 
LIB_INC = 
DEBUG	= $(OPTIM)
ALLCFLAGS = $(CFLAGS) $(SQL_INC) $(DEBUG) $(DEFS) $(MISC_DEFS) $(COMPRESS_DEFS) $(BASED) $(MALLOC_DEFS) $(CONC_DEFS) $(VSIZE_F)

# Version number routine
VER_SRC	= version.c
VER_OBJ	= version.o
VER_INC	= patchlevel.h
VER_FLG	= -DMUSH_BUILD_DATE="\"`date`\"" \
	  -DMUSH_BUILD_NUM="\"`sh ./buildnum.sh`\"" \
	  -DMUSH_BUILD_COMPILER="\"$(CC)\"" \
	  -DMUSH_BUILD_CFLAGS="\"$(ALLCFLAGS)\""

#Auxiliary files
A_INST	= CREDITS CHANGES CHANGES.TINY20 CHANGES.TINY22 CHANGES.MUX \
	  CONVERT.TINY22 CONVERT.MUX FAQ INSTALL README README.TOOLS BETA
A_TXT	= badsite.txt connect.txt create_reg.txt down.txt guest.txt help.txt \
	  htmlconn.txt motd.txt news.txt newuser.txt quit.txt register.txt \
	  wizhelp.txt wizmotd.txt full.txt mushman.txt plushelp.txt wiznews.txt
A_SH	= db_load db_unload db_check buildnum.sh
A_RT	= Startmush mush.config
A_CONF	= netmush.conf alias.conf compat.conf
A_MISC	= buildnum.data
A_VMS	= vms_dbm.c vms_dbm.h startmush.com compile.com link.com
A_AUTO	= configure configure.in autoconf.h.in Makefile.in .depend
AUXIL	= $(A_INST) $(A_TXT) $(A_SH) $(A_CONF) $(A_MISC) $(A_RT) $(A_VMS) \
	  $(A_AUTO)

#Installation files
INSTALL_PROG	= Startmush netmush dbconvert mkindx db_load db_unload db_check $(R_SERV)
INSTALL_TARG	= $(INSTALL_PROG) *.txt *.conf
REINSTALL_TARG	= $(INSTALL_PROG) help.txt wizhelp.txt alias.conf compat.conf

#compiliation source files
ALLSRC	= $(D_SRC) $(UDB_SRC) $(UDBA_SRC) $(UDBO_SRC) $(VER_SRC) \
	  $(COM_SRC) $(SA_SRC) $(AUX_SRC) $(LIB_SRC)
ALLINC	= $(D_INC) $(UDB_INC) $(VER_INC) $(NET_INC) $(LIB_INC)
SRC	= $(D_SRC) $(COM_SRC) $(UDB_S) $(MALLOC_S) $(CONC_S)
OBJ	= $(D_OBJ) $(COM_OBJ) $(UDB_O) $(MALLOC_O) $(CONC_O)

# Files in the standard distribution
DIST	= $(ALLSRC) $(ALLINC) $(AUXIL)

OUT	= netmush mkindx dbconvert

.c.o:
	$(CC) $(ALLCFLAGS) -c $<

# paths is likely to remain broken
all: slave $(OUT) links 

TAGS: *.c *.h
	etags *.c *.h

links: dbconvert mkindx netmush slave
	cd ../game/bin ; rm -f conc ; ln -s ../../src/conc conc
	cd ../game/bin ; rm -f dbconvert ; ln -s ../../src/dbconvert dbconvert
	cd ../game/bin ; rm -f mkindx ; ln -s ../../src/mkindx mkindx
	cd ../game/bin ; rm -f netmush ; ln -s ../../src/netmush netmush
	cd ../game/bin ; rm -f slave ; ln -s ../../src/slave slave
	cd ../game/text; rm -f mkindx; ln -s ../../src/mkindx mkindx

conc: portconc.o
	$(CC) $(ALLCFLAGS) $(LIBS) -o conc portconc.o

slave: slave.o
	$(CC) $(ALLCFLAGS) $(LIBS) -o slave slave.o

mkindx: mkindx.o
	$(CC) $(ALLCFLAGS) -o mkindx mkindx.o

unsplit: unsplit.o
	$(CC) $(ALLCFLAGS) -o unsplit unsplit.o

dbconvert: dbconvert.o $(SA_OBJ) $(SA_UDB_O) $(ALLOC_O) $(LIBOBJS)
	$(CC) $(ALLCFLAGS) -o dbconvert dbconvert.o $(SA_OBJ) $(COM_OBJ) $(SA_UDB_O) $(ALLOC_O) $(LIBS) $(COMPRESS_LIB) $(MORELIBS) $(LIBOBJS)

$(VER_OBJ):
	$(CC) $(ALLCFLAGS) $(VER_FLG) -c $(VER_SRC)

update_buildnum:
	-rm -f $(VER_OBJ)

netmush: update_buildnum $(OBJ) $(LIBOBJS) $(SQL_OBJ) $(VER_OBJ)
	-mv -f netmush netmush~
	$(CC) $(ALLCFLAGS) -o netmush $(OBJ) $(LIBOBJS) $(SQL_OBJ) $(VER_OBJ) $(LIBS) $(COMPRESS_LIB) $(MORELIBS) $(SQL_LIB)

netmush-pure: update_buildnum $(OBJ) $(LIBOBJS) $(SQL_OBJ) $(VER_OBJ)
	-rm -f netmush-pure
	$(PUREDIR)/purify -view-file=purify/netmush.pv \
	-log-file=purify/netmush.plog \
	$(CC) $(ALLCFLAGS) -o netmush-pure $(OBJ) $(LIBOBJS) $(SQL_OBJ) $(VER_OBJ) \
	$(LIBS) $(COMPRESS_LIB) $(MORELIBS) $(SQL_LIB)

netmush-purecov: update_buildnum $(OBJ) $(LIBOBJS) $(SQL_OBJ) $(VER_OBJ)
	-rm -f netmush-purecov
	$(PURECOVDIR)/purecov -counts-file=purify/netmush.pcv \
	-log-file=purify/netmush.plog \
	$(CC) $(ALLCFLAGS) -o netmush-purecov $(OBJ) $(LIBOBJS) $(SQL_OBJ) $(VER_OBJ) \
	$(LIBS) $(COMPRESS_LIB) $(MORELIBS) $(SQL_LIB)

netmush-realpure: update_buildnum $(OBJ) $(LIBOBJS) $(SQL_OBJ) $(VER_OBJ)
	-rm -f netmush-realpure
	$(PURIFYDIR)/purify -view-file=purify/netmush.pv \
	-log-file=purify/netmush.plog \
	$(PURECOVDIR)/purecov -counts-file=purify/netmush.pcv \
	$(CC) $(ALLCFLAGS) -o netmush-realpure $(OBJ) $(LIBOBJS) $(SQL_OBJ) $(VER_OBJ) \
	$(LIBS) $(COMPRESS_LIB) $(MORELIBS) $(SQL_LIB)

netmush-quant: update_buildnum $(OBJ) $(LIBOBJS) $(SQL_OBJ) $(VER_OBJ)
	-rm -f netmush-quant
	$(QUANTDIR)/quantify -view-file=purify/quant.pv \
	-log-file=purify/quant.plog \
	$(CC) $(ALLCFLAGS) -o netmush-pure $(OBJ) $(LIBOBJS) $(SQL_OBJ) $(VER_OBJ) \
	$(LIBS) $(COMPRESS_LIB) $(MORELIBS) $(SQL_LIB)

cvs:
	rm -f buildnum.data
	echo "0" > buildnum.data

dist.tar.Z: $(DIST)
	-rm -f buildnum.data
	echo 0 > buildnum.data
	tar cvhf - $(DIST) | compress -c > dist.tar.Z.NEW
	mv dist.tar.Z.NEW dist.tar.Z

dist.tar.gz: $(DIST)
	-rm -f buildnum.data
	echo 0 > buildnum.data
	tar cvhf - $(DIST) | gzip -c > dist.tar.gz.NEW
	mv dist.tar.gz.NEW dist.tar.gz

depend: $(ALLSRC) unsplit
	for i in $(D_SRC) $(COM_SRC) $(SA_SRC) $(UDBA_SRC) $(UDBO_SRC) $(AUX_SRC) $(LIB_SRC) $(MALLOC_S) $(CONC_S) slave.c portconc.c ; do $(CPP) $(ALLCFLAGS) -M $$i || :; done | sed -e 's:/usr[^ ]* *::g' | ./unsplit > .depend~
	mv .depend~ .depend

index: help.indx news.indx wizhelp.indx mushman.indx plushelp.indx wiznews.indx

help.indx: help.txt
	./mkindx help.txt help.indx

news.indx: news.txt
	./mkindx news.txt news.indx

wizhelp.indx: wizhelp.txt
	./mkindx wizhelp.txt wizhelp.indx

mushman.indx: mushman.txt
	./mkindx mushman.txt mushman.indx

plushelp.indx: plushelp.txt
	./mkindx plushelp.txt plushelp.indx

wiznews.indx: wiznews.txt
	./mkindx wiznews.txt wiznews.indx

verify:
	runtest --tool mush --src ./testsuite

realclean:
	-rm -f *.o a.out core gmon.out mush.*log mush.*sum Compile.log $(OUT) netmush~ slave conc

clean:
	-rm -f *.o a.out core gmon.out mush.*log mush.*sum Compile.log

indent:
	indent -bad -bap -ncdb -nsob -fca -sc -br -ce -ss -npcs -nbc -lp -i8 -ip0 -cp5 -ncs -npsl -di1 *.c radixlib/*.c tools/*.c web/*.c

include .depend
```


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 26, 2003)

Go to the tinymush folder, then cd to src/gdbm-1.8.0

then type *cp /usr/share/libtool/config* .*

*./configure*
*make*

After it finishes compiling that stuff, go back to the tinymush folder and type *./Build*

That'll do ya.  You'll see lots and lots of warnings, but they don't mean anything bad.  Compiled fine for me, I didn't have to edit a single file, just copy the more up to date config.guess and config.sub files to the gdbm folder.

As to how you actually use this thing, I dunno.  Hope you do!


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 26, 2003)

Really! I tried it on 10.1.5 and the build failed.

I'll give it a shot and report back, thanks!


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 27, 2003)

Hmm, that could be a difference, I am using 10.2.4 & the December 2002 Dev Tools.

If you can't get it to work, I can send you the compile I did.  It may not work, since the OS X versions are different, but it's always worth a shot.


----------

